# WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

Redaktionell


*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330341








Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017​*


*Imagefilm für Angelverein *
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/nac...inimagefilmnachrodt-wiblingwerde-8588622.html

*Imagefilm für Angelverein*
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/nac...inimagefilmnachrodt-wiblingwerde-8588622.html

*Gelungene Premiere in Dahlenberg *
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Artikel/default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(90109)

*Fische zappelten am Haken *
https://www.morgenweb.de/fraenkisch...-fische-zappelten-am-haken-_arid,1095865.html

*Die Vielfalt des Angelns *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-saeckingen/die-vielfalt-des-angelns--140572182.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*Kleine Angler fischen um die Wette *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-sc...e-angler-fischen-um-die-wette-id17560501.html

*Angler trotz verregnetem Auftakt zufrieden *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/o...tz-verregnetem-auftakt-zufrieden_18109446.htm

*Erst am dritten Tag spielt das Wetter mit *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...ritten-tag-spielt-das-wetter-mit_18109616.htm

*Angeln, Wettkämpfe und Gaudi am Teich *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...geln-Wettkaempfe-und-Gaudi-am-Teich-178267141

*Wenn der „Herr Kormo Ran“ um die Ecke biegt *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Schkeuditz/Wenn-der-Herr-Kormo-Ran-um-die-Ecke-biegt

*Fischerfest des ASV Bauschheim kommt an *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/fischerfest-des-asv-bauschheim-kommt-an_18109516.htm

*Fischräuber bescheren hohe Verluste *
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/...er-bescheren-hohe-Verluste-artikel9975728.php

*Fischräuber bescheren hohe Verluste*
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/...er-bescheren-hohe-Verluste-artikel9975728.php

*Drei Sportarten mit gesellschaftlichem Ansatz *
https://www.welt.de/icon/fitness/article167618080/Drei-Sportarten-mit-gesellschaftlichem-Ansatz.html

*Nachwuchs wirft die Angeln aus *
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/vilshofen/2620642_Nachwuchs-wirft-die-Angeln-aus.html

*Mit Boilies auf Karpfen *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/kreis-gross-gerau/mit-boilies-auf-karpfen_18109111.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 07.08. - 13.08. 2017
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330341


Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke 
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330435

Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330441


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Wer kennt Imagefilme für Angelvereine?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330463

Wer darf im Familienurlaub (auch mal) angeln?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330466


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*Norwegischen Fisch am Haken *
https://www.onetz.de/pressath/freiz...nde-norwegischen-fisch-am-haken-d1773785.html

*Angler machen Druck beim Landkreis *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/nach-der-guellehavarie-angler-machen-druck-beim-landkreis-28167172

*Angler setzen sich für Aue-Renaturierung ein *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/M...in-Blumenau-fordert-Renaturierung-der-Westaue

*Kinder sollten schon früher angeln dürfen *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...r-angeln-duerfen-_arid,10719273_toid,750.html

*Ferienspiele des ASV Großostheim am Anglersee *
http://www.main-echo.de/unser-echo/...im-1966-e-V;verein0,2778,B::art293497,5015866

*Janina Wolfrum ist Jungfischer-Königin *
http://www.frankenpost.de/region/muenchberg/Janina-Wolfrum-ist-Jungfischer-Koenigin;art2441,5675730

*16-Jährige klauen Liegen beim Test-Turm *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...urm.34d52855-6f74-4ad1-93c9-f16ab2799c79.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330491

Regelungen für Kormoranmanagement verhöhnen Einsatz der Fischereivereine für Ökologie 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330513


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*Die Monster vom Greifensee *
http://zueriost.ch/bezirk-uster/volketswil/die-monster-vom-greifensee/804841

*Die beiden machen ihr Hobby zum Beruf *
https://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenbur...en-ihr-hobby-zum-beruf_a_32,0,2275098068.html

*Fischen lernen oder Fischchnusperli essen *
https://www.suedostschweiz.ch/aus-dem-leben/2017-08-16/fischen-lernen-oder-fischchnusperli-essen

*Am Huntebrücker Fischteich: Angler mit Messer bedroht und überfallen *
https://www.nordbuzz.de/region-brem...ngler-messer-bedroht-ueberfallen-8600318.html

*Gewässer wird für Angler zum Problemfall *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/neuer-arm-in-jessen-gewaesser-wird-fuer-angler-zum-problemfall-28175758

* Nasen in Gefahr: Drei Angler kämpfen engagiert um Überleben einer Fischart im Inn  *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...berleben-einer-Fischart-im-Inn;art1174,464204

*So bekommt man den dicken Fisch an den Haken - Tipps für die ersten Schritte als Angler *
https://www.sauerlandkurier.de/lebe...ken-tipps-ersten-schritte-angler-8599981.html

*Wilderei am Dorfteich *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/wilderei-am-dorfteich-3751836.html

*Wenn neben dem Boot ein Wal auftaucht *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...dem-boot-ein-wal-auftaucht-_arid,1097456.html

*Kasteler Angelsportverein kritisiert Jagd auf den Jäger der Schwarzmundgrundel *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...en-jaeger-der-schwarzmundgrundel_18114270.htm

*Mehr als nur ein Wettbewerb *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-als-nur-ein-wettbewerb-21029-art1552743.html

*Aus dem Neckar frisch auf die Teller *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...ckar-frisch-auf-die-teller-_arid,1097636.html

*Gemeinsam angeln und feiern: Sommerfest der Natur *
http://www.rheinische-anzeigenblaet...mmerfest-der-natur--und-angelfreunde-28177284

*Bitter bei die Fische *
http://www.zeit.de/2017/34/fischer-am-schaalsee-naturschutzgebiet-existenzangst

*Mehr als nur Jagd auf Fische *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Angelsportverein-Mehr-als-nur-Jagd-auf-Fische

*Fischer haut Ehefrau mit Forellenklau in die Pfanne *
https://www.vn.at/lokal/2017/08/16/fischer-haut-ehefrau-mit-forellenklau-in-die-pfanne.vn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei 


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330519


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*Jeder Fisch braucht einen anderen Haken *
http://www.neckar-chronik.de/Nachrichten/Jeder-Fisch-braucht-einen-anderen-Haken-343059.html

*Taucher machen mit Harpune Jagd auf Fische *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/Taucher-jagen-Fische-mit-Harpune-id42421341.html

*Entsandung der Dinkel bringt Fische in Gefahr *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...kel-bringt-Fische-in-Gefahr-Todesfalle-Gracht

*Jung und Alt wirft die Angel aus: Der Fischerverein feiert Jubiläum *
https://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarg...-der-fischerverein-feiert-jubilaeum-131617432

*Der Waller mag es ein bisschen dreckig *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/angeln-im-po-delta-einmal-einen-riesenwels-fangen-15142702.html

*Todesfalle Gracht *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...kel-bringt-Fische-in-Gefahr-Todesfalle-Gracht

*Rute statt Reizüberflutung *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/unterfranken/inhalt/angeln-fuer-jugendliche-hammelburg-100.html

*Keine Videoüberwachung *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Keine-Videoueberwachung;art676,2741328

*Autobahnweiher verkommt zur Müllhalde *
https://www.tz.de/muenchen/region/taufkirchen-autobahnweiher-verkommt-zur-muellhalde-8602844.html

*Angeln, klettern, Beach-Party *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spreewald/luebben/Angeln-klettern-Beach-Party;art1058,6164117

*Müllabfuhr für saubere Bäche *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/glottertal/muellabfuhr-fuer-saubere-baeche--140741777.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330524


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*  Im Video: Ohne Fisch und Köder – Rasenangeln in Kiel *
https://www.shz.de/tipps-trends/lif...nd-koeder-rasenangeln-in-kiel-id17603026.html

*Über die Sucht des Fischefängers *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Vergnuegen-Ueber-die-Sucht-des-Fischefaengers

*Tragisches Ende eines Anglertreffens *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...treibenden-Kameraden-in-Leinearm-bei-Bordenau

*Angeln, wo andere urlauben *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Angeln-wo-andere-urlauben-_arid,10721631_toid,690.html

*„Der Fischschaden ist minimal“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ung-der-Grachten-Der-Fischschaden-ist-minimal

*Pappelteich in Ermsleben *
http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-harz/pappelteich-in-ermsleben-leer-wie-eine-badewanne-28184686

*Ein Seehund auf Abwegen in der Hunte *
https://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft...f-abwegen-in-der-hunte_a_32,0,2433754436.html

*Junge Angler in München *
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Schwa...en/Video?bcastId=14913702&documentId=45301130


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330547


Angeln, Fechten, Ballett - Gemeinsamkeiten?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330553

Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330556

Fummelt ihr im Drill an der Bremse???


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330563

Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in Kiel
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330571


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

*Jugendzeltlager für die Nachwuchsangler *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uer-die-nachwuchsangler-21416-art1553849.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 14.08. - 20.08. 2017*

Freies Angeln am Dorfteich - Was in Deutschland alles möglich ist


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330585


Boardie im Fernsehen: "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330595

Anglerdemo- Aktuelles


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330592


----------

